# Respite for disabled carers at the Lido May 23rd! Free! + SEN Green paper discussion



## bloggsy08 (May 22, 2011)

If you care for a disabled child or young adult in London, don't forget that the second in a series of relaxation classes for people like you is happening at Brockwell Lido tomorrow, Monday May 23rd from 11am–12:30pm. This class will feature ‘Introduction to Yoga’ and will focus on Hatha Yoga. If you aren't a carer but know someone who is, please pass on word!

We posted details of all 3 scheduled sessions here a couple of weeks ago - and the next one will be at the same time and place on June 6th. There may well be one more after this.

If you’re interested in respite, ring Contact A Family Lambeth on 020 7326 5270 to hold a place, or you can do so by speaking to Lido staff on 020 7274 3088. Alternatively you can contact CAF Lido project leader Kate
Burman by email: kate.burman@cafamily.org.uk

After the yoga session parents can discuss their response to the SEN Green Paper. This Green Paper could mean the biggest reform in the education and health support for children with special educational needs (SEN) and disabilities in 30 years! Opinion is very divided!

The sessions are put on by local charities Contact a Family and Repaying the Kindness. RTK has experience running respite sessions at Jamyang Buddhist Centre in Kennington for all non-renumerated carers in the community as a way to nurture and support them.

Remember, you don’t have to just wear it … you can share it!

More details ongoing at our facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brockwell-...3027789769

We keep a blog at: http://blsguf.wordpress.com/2011/05/22/hello-world/

And more info about the charities involved at:

http://www.cafamily.org.uk/

http://www.repayingthekindness.org/


----------

